# direct wheel drive (NOT in-wheel)?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

valerun said:


> Hi motor experts,
> 
> after blowing my rear diff (with the tranny close to blowing up, as well), I am thinking of potential cool options to avoid the mechanics altogether. Context: 800A peak 256V nominal pack mated with Soliton1 1000A controller and Kostov 11" motor in a 2400lb, 35-year-old classic car. I do want to keep that kind of performance for my next conversion (a BMW 3 series).
> 
> ...


Yes, but you will pay for it. The torque of the motor determines the mass of copper and steel. So for the same power, you cut your gear ratio to one third, your motor is 3 times the mass. The general number I hear is that a pound of gears is worth 4 or 5 pounds of motor. And that is just mass, not costs.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

oh, snap! And I was thinking - let's just build something like http://mashable.com/2011/05/06/electric-jaguar-supercar/! ;-)

4 direct drive motors, 145kW each... Cool $1.1M and it could be yours in 2013! ;-)


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

valerun said:


> oh, snap! And I was thinking - let's just build something like http://mashable.com/2011/05/06/electric-jaguar-supercar/! ;-)
> 
> 4 direct drive motors, 145kW each... Cool $1.1M and it could be yours in 2013! ;-)


The new info on that Jag is that they'll be scrapping the twin turbine/gen setup and the 4 motors and going with a I.C./gen and 2 motors instead. Maybe someone at Jag finally realized how complicated it would be to correctly control 4 motors at the wheels to avoid spinouts.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

ok another idea - for a 'hybridized' conversion - has anybody heard of anybody who integrated electric motors into the driveshaft? Say, 2 8" motors back to back mounted between tranny and driveshaft or driveshaft and rear diff?


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

valerun said:


> ok another idea - for a 'hybridized' conversion - has anybody heard of anybody who integrated electric motors into the driveshaft? Say, 2 8" motors back to back mounted between tranny and driveshaft or driveshaft and rear diff?


Heck I thought it would be cool to rotate a Corette differential until the yoke is pointed straight up and then mount a Kostov 13 right above it with it's output shaft pointed down. Course some people cry when you talk about hacking a vette. A lub-oil pump would be required to save the bearings.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

valerun said:


> ok another idea - for a 'hybridized' conversion - has anybody heard of anybody who integrated electric motors into the driveshaft? Say, 2 8" motors back to back mounted between tranny and driveshaft or driveshaft and rear diff?


There is a list of projects like this at http://www.go-ev.com/EMIS-projects.html


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

valerun said:


> Hi motor experts,
> 
> after blowing my rear diff (with the tranny close to blowing up, as well), I am thinking of potential cool options to avoid the mechanics altogether. Context: 800A peak 256V nominal pack mated with Soliton1 1000A controller and Kostov 11" motor in a 2400lb, 35-year-old classic car. I do want to keep that kind of performance for my next conversion (a BMW 3 series).
> 
> ...


 
Kostov 11 can handle 800a? for how long?? I consider several motor for our test model.. Thanks.


----------

